# SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Up To 7.3A Now*



## kz1000s1 (Aug 3, 2009)

My Luminous Devices SST-90 emitter arrived from Photonfanatic a 
few days ago and I finally had a chance to test it out. This is an 
evaluation piece with an unknown flux bin. Most people here seem 
to think these are a lower bin, I'll presume it's something like a WL. 

The test light is a 2D Mag with a modified Britelumens deluxe P7 heatsink 
running DD. Heatsink modifications are grinding the top flat then grinding a 
relief on each side so that the + and -solder pads underneath the 
emitter have clearance for the wires. One end of each side relief is aligned
with an existing wire hole. I covered the side reliefs with a layer of AA 
for insulation in case the wires come unsoldered. Nailbender's SST got 
so hot the solder melted and the wires came loose. One observation 
from when I was soldering the wires to the emitter is that I had trouble 
getting the solder hot because the emitter passes the heat so quickly 
to my soldering clamp. 

Unlike a P7, the center solder pad is electrically isolated, so I used 
a AA layer to adhere the emitter to the bare aluminum. You just 
have to make sure the + pad isn't touching and grounding out. 







The rest of the build was the usual P7 mod procedure. A smooth 
Mag reflector with a cut cam is used. The original hole size will 
just clear the emitter corners. Reflector position may not be optimal 
yet. It seems best when the head is in as far as it can go until the 
reflector bottoms on the inside lip of the heatsink. I'm not sure if 
it could focus any tighter or not. A DX flat bottomed P7 reflector 
was tried for fit next. The head bottoms out before the LED is 
fully seated in the hole. It might work if I pull the heatsink out slightly.











The light used for comparison to this build is my Mag 1C with a 
CSXPI bin P7 running DD through a D2Flex board. Power is an 
AW IMR18650 providing 3.4A. DX textured reflector. This a 
bright C bin because I replaced it once with a DSWOI, but the 
D wasn't any brighter and I liked the CSXPI tint better (whiter). 
According to tests of a Nailbender built, 18650 powered, P7 Mag 
by MrGman that had 703 peak lumens, my light should have an 
output in that same area. 

I started out with 3xC NiMh for power, just some cheapo 2500 Energizers 
for now to take it easy at first. With a fresh charge the current draw 
was 3.2 A. Performance is good. All comparisons are to the above P7 l
ight. A ceiling bounce test shows a noticeable improvement in output. 
After dark the testing went outdoors. The beam seems smoother, though 
still some colored artifacts. Although current results may change when 
the reflector gets dialed in better. Hot spot is a little bigger and more pronounced. 
Spill has a similar increase in size and is brighter. Throw is the same. Tint is 
greenish on a white wall, though not that noticeable otherwise. This could change 
as I pump up the power. Heat doesn't seem to be an issue at this level. 
Barely warm at the body after a few minutes.

Next will running on an AW IMR18650. I'm trying out what I have 
available to determine what the final power source will be. If this 
causes any problems, some better quality C NiMhs will be procured. 
If it works, the Batteryspace 26650 IMR would be my choice. AW 
has his M6 running on an F cell Li-ion. Nailbender used a D Li-ion that 
worked well, then tried an IMR C cell that overheated things. I have 
to wonder if IMR cells don't have enough voltage drop under load to 
run the SST-90 safely. 

The manufacturer, Luminous Devices does not seem to bin for 
forward voltage or give an actual spec for it that I've seen. Just 
testing points of 3.1V, 3.6V and a chart that stops at around 
3.8V. 

We're still looking for the limits.


----------



## kd5ahl (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*

Just last night I direct drove my sst-90 off of one of those IMR 26660 and it was pushing 2.9A with the voltage at 3.7V.

The only thing inbetween the cell and the LED was the protection circuit you can get from batteryspace.

I had it hooked up to a 1.5 x 5.5 finned heatsink that came from a 3.5inch hard drive mounting kit, and it got wicked hot after about 5 minutes.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*

I'm really surprised you are only getting 2.9A draw on a IMR 26650 cell. That cell should be able to 10C discharge. Does it have to do with a low vF emitter or something? I would have expected to see a full 9A draw and some wicked heat.

Oh Yea: WE NEED PICS!


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*

I tested a SST-90 and it was pullling around 7.5 amps at 3.6v if I recall correctly.

Mac


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*



Aircraft800 said:


> I'm really surprised you are only getting 2.9A draw on a IMR 26650 cell. That cell should be able to 10C discharge. Does it have to do with a low vF emitter or something? I would have expected to see a full 9A draw and some wicked heat.
> 
> Oh Yea: WE NEED PICS!



I'm surprised by that also. I got 3.2A with crappy Energizers and the light barely got warm! Something isn't right. Tonight I'll see what an IMR18650 does, but my expectation is 5+ Amps.

YEA, YEA, pics are coming! 

A beamshot at this stage though is just going to look like a P7 + 10% brightness.


----------



## Aircraft800 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*



kd5ahl said:


> Just last night I direct drove my sst-90 off of one of those IMR 26660 and it was pushing 2.9A with the voltage at 3.7V.
> 
> The only thing inbetween the cell and the LED was the protection circuit you can get from batteryspace.
> 
> I had it hooked up to a 1.5 x 5.5 finned heatsink that came from a 3.5inch hard drive mounting kit, and it got wicked hot after about 5 minutes.


 
I'll bet that protection circuit is the culprit. Even though it wasn't cutting out, I'll bet it has enough resistance to limit your current. I wonder what it would draw without it?


----------



## kd5ahl (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*

Could it be that I have added this PCB to the cell?

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1249

EDIT: That circuit is supposed to limit to 8.5A +/- 1A, but i bet it is part of the issue as well....

I've also used (approx) 24GA wire (about 8 inches worth) to hook up the LED to the cell via some anderson powerpoles.

I doubt the powerpoles are part of the problem, but is 16" of wire enough to cause that much drop?


I'll put another cell together tonight without the protection circuit from batteryspace and see what is happening.


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*



kd5ahl said:


> Could it be that I have added this PCB to the cell?
> 
> http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1249
> 
> ...



I think you should ditch the protection and get thicker wires...

16 inches of 24 gauge copper wire has about 40 mOhms of resistance. At 3A that's a 0.12 volt drop, which is pretty significant in LED-land. Then, your protection circuit is 80 mOhm which takes out another 0.24 volts.
From the SST-90 datasheet, 0.36 volts can nearly double the current.


----------



## kd5ahl (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*

Ack, I didn't even look at the protection circuit resistance on the spec sheet.

Sounds like a plan, although to be totally honest I am shocked at the amount of light emitted at 3A.

9A... 

I really need to get my slug put together so I can put the light head in some water to cool it. That's the only way I can see to keep something like this cool. It's a retrofit for a dive light, so i might as well take it to the next level...


----------



## lolzertank (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*



kd5ahl said:


> It's a retrofit for a dive light, so i might as well take it to the next level...



The SST-90 isn't a good idea for a dive light. It'll vaporize all the water, leaving you on the beach again.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*

My light has about 7" total of 22g mil-spec silvercoated wire.
That's the biggest I have right now of. I was going to use two wires per side, but it was too hard soldering that on the emitter.

Another vote for going without the protection circuit.


----------



## kd5ahl (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*



lolzertank said:


> The SST-90 isn't a good idea for a dive light. It'll vaporize all the water, leaving you on the beach again.





That or boil all the fish in the vicinity.


----------



## supasizefries (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*



kz1000s1 said:


> My light has about 7" total of 22g mil-spec silvercoated wire.
> That's the biggest I have right now of. I was going to use two wires per side, but it was too hard soldering that on the emitter.
> 
> Another vote for going without the protection circuit.



Just curious, what's the wattage of your iron? I have a SST-90 as well but haven't attempted anything with it yet other than hooking up an IMR 18650 to it direct drive for about a second. This thing is bright!


----------



## kd5ahl (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*

I'm using a star.

I used a Radio shack 100w iron to solder the wires to the pads after pre-tinning them.

I tried my soldering station, and the tip did not have enough thermal mass to get the solder flowing.

High wattage and a large thermal mass on the iron tip is the way to go IMO.

Soldering to the LED itself, if you got it without the star, is another matter I imagine, although if you use the largest tip you can, it should reduce the amount of time that it takes to complete the joint which is good.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*

Preliminary results with an IMR 18650 that wasn't fully charged = 4.3A. 

Battery is fully charging now. Then I'll make a long spring with a ground wire
to run it in the 2D light for a while.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*

The AW IMR18650 is fully charged. Current is now 4.6A. Both lights are using the same battery.
The body is getting warmer now, though still not hot in short runs which all I'm doing right now. Beamshot settings; 1/6 sec, F3.5, +.5 exp, ISO 1600.

Keep in mind that the SST-90 is not fully focused. The reflector is bottomed out. As soon as you turn the head out, the usual Mag dark hole appears.
I'm still working on this.

EDIT: After fixing the focus problem I found the focus was close enough that the beamshots won't look any different if I redo them, so I didn't.





P7





SST-90





Quark AA-T/14500





SST-90 I don't have a companion P7 photo for this shot, but it gives 
the best representation of what this light looks like in person.






SST-90 at 7A
The difference between this and 4A isn't really showing up here.


----------



## BeachBoy (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*

second and last pictures mentions SST-90? they sure don'T seem to have the same output, what's the difference?


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*

Can you tell us what is the hotspot size between the P7 and the SST-90? the SST looks just a bit bigger than the P7, but cant determine for sure since the light is pointed differently at the shed.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*



BeachBoy said:


> second and last pictures mentions SST-90? they sure don'T seem to have the same output, what's the difference?



It might be the different angle of the camera and light. The camera was on manual. The spill shows up better.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*



AlexGT said:


> Can you tell us what is the hotspot size between the P7 and the SST-90? the SST looks just a bit bigger than the P7, but cant determine for sure since the light is pointed differently at the shed.



I don't know for sure yet because the SST isn't focused yet. At this point it's slightly larger than the P7. The SST die is larger and the dome is a little smaller.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*



supasizefries said:


> Just curious, what's the wattage of your iron? I have a SST-90 as well but haven't attempted anything with it yet other than hooking up an IMR 18650 to it direct drive for about a second. This thing is bright!



I was using a 15W iron. It didn't really have a problem getting the LED hot, it's that the LED conducted it away so fast.


I chamfered the inside edge of the heatsink and shortened the the reflector a little around the hole to get full focus with the mag reflector.
It seems to have worked.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*

I did some testing with the now focused Mag reflector. The beam still has some artifacts around the hotspot.
Compared to a P7 the hotspot is the same size, just a little smoother and of course, brighter. 

Next, I ran it for 6 minutes straight to see how hot it got.
The answer, although it got warm, the light never got hot enough to be uncomfortable to hold. No problems with the light. Nothing went 
At this point the battery (AW IMR18650) was only able to supply 2.4A and the standing voltage was 3.72V, down from 4.2V fully charged.

I ordered a Battery space IMR 26650 today to give this thing a little harder push.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

I fired up my build with the IMR 26650, but it's only slightly brighter than P7,
not what I was hoping for. These SST-90 samples seem to have high Vf,
not pulling high currents under direct drive.


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



ma_sha1 said:


> I fired up my build with the IMR 26650, but it's only slightly brighter than P7,
> not what I was hoping for. These SST-90 samples seem to have high Vf,
> not pulling high currents under direct drive.




And your current to the LED was???

Mac


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

Sorry, Mac, I don't have an AMP meter,
buy the brightness I don't think it could have been more than 4A.


----------



## dan1million (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

Nice work kz1000s1,

Looks like the SST-90 could be a real contender... led tech is moving so quickly....

you dont happen to have a beam shot with it focused yet do you ? 



-Dan


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



dan1million said:


> you dont happen to have a beam shot with it focused yet do you ?
> 
> 
> 
> -Dan



I'm sorry, I forgot to mention that I didn't retake the beamshots because the difference is so small they would still look the same. At the time I didn't know how close the light was to being at full focus. It turns out that it was very close, closer than I thought it would be.

If you have a P7 maglite, just imagine if you could increase the brightness of both the hotspot and spill just enough so that you could easily notice the difference, that's what this SST-90 light looks like. Everything else looks the same except that the hotspot is somewhat smoother, perhaps because this is a single die versus the four die P7.


----------



## dan1million (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

Thankyou ! your description is very helpful !


----------



## easilyled (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

Can anyone recommend a charger for the batteryspace 26650 cell please?


----------



## kd5ahl (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

Batteryspace sells them.

What I did was to order the one referenced on the description of the cell itself.

is this the cell you have?
 
if so, its the same one I have. I ordered this charger for it.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

Batteryspace might have a charger for it. For now I'm just going to make an adapter to use with my 18650 size charger.


----------



## easilyled (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



kd5ahl said:


> Batteryspace sells them.
> 
> What I did was to order the one referenced on the description of the cell itself.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that's what I thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

I tried a few more changes to reduce overall resistance including a second set of wires to the emitter, but it still couldn't get over 4.6 amps with the IMR 18650.

Tommorow I'll have my batteryspace 26650 and some 10000MaH NiMhs to try out.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

I charged up the batteryspace 26650 (4.2V) and only got 4.2 amps. However, I think it may have been able to sustain the amperage better because it got a little warmer and stayed that way longer than with the 18650. It was also at least as bright. The 26650 battery was still at 4.04V after running awhile.

I don't know how anyone is getting 9-10A unless my emitter is an underachiever, extremely efficient, or my light has some huge resistance loss in it.
For reference, I'm getting 3.4A from several Mag C P7's and 2.5A from a Surefire M2 P91 LA 2xIMR16340.


----------



## kd5ahl (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

use the largest gauge of wire you can solder onto the emitter, and the shortest possible length. Avoid connectors or multiple joints in each wire to minimize resistance.

Switch resistance can also play a role, as can the resistance of the wires to your multimeter.

basically shorten everything up and use the fattest wires you can.


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

I checked the SST-90 I have here and I got the same. Right around 4 amps connected to a 26650.

Mac


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

Thanks Mac!
Was that in a light or just an emitter?

My emitter is connected with 2 22g silver coated mil-spec
wires per side. About 3.5" long because I like to be able to
pull the heatsink out with unsoldering the emitter. The double
wires are overkill though. it made no difference at this level.
The positive contact spring was stretched to reach the flat top battery, then the coils were bridged with solder.
The tailcap spring has double ground wires.


----------



## nailbender (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

Hi All

I dont know if I got some lower VF or if running three of the battery space made the difference. I put a tri SST-90 together and direct driving it in a 3 D maglite with three battery space batteries and I was getting 6.5 amps at the tail with regular leads and the meter and the led was wired with 26 gauge silver coated teflon wire. 
I blew the sphere mind when it went over limit at 3000 lumen and it was well above that. I got almost five minutes until I could not hold onto the head. I took it outside and it was a hog. It did have throw but it is hard to tell because it just lit up the whole area, easily 200 yards by 200 yard just like daylight.

I will try to get some pictures. I left the 90's on there stars and used a tri sink. Their stars are very hefty and I am sure they help the leds. I did not have any of the leds shift tint towards blue and they ran close to a full five minutes. 

Now if I could find a way to keep the amps up and get some levels, I don't think the D2flex can stand the six amps. 

Dave


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



nailbender said:


> Hi All
> 
> I dont know if I got some lower VF or if running three of the battery space made the difference. I put a tri SST-90 together and direct driving it in a 3 D maglite with three battery space batteries and I was getting 6.5 amps at the tail with regular leads and the meter and the led was wired with 26 gauge silver coated teflon wire.
> I blew the sphere mind when it went over limit at 3000 lumen and it was well above that. I got almost five minutes until I could not hold onto the head. I took it outside and it was a hog. It did have throw but it is hard to tell because it just lit up the whole area, easily 200 yards by 200 yard just like daylight.
> ...



Awesome! I think your need to change you name to LEDbender.  Looking forward to some beamshots.


----------



## Mettee (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

George replaced the FET with a 10A one so if you specify that when ordering im sure he would send that version, and you would be ok.


----------



## nailbender (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



Nitroz said:


> Awesome! I think your need to change you name to LEDbender.  Looking forward to some beamshots.



It is strictly a show off light like an ostar on steroids burst only or should it be burst always. Five minutes and you can't hold it. It is still cool to see it light up the night. Need to figure out how to get it in a FM 3" or one of those all ribbed lights he was going to make. I was just glad the solder did not melt:devil:


----------



## SFG2Lman (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

:bow::bow:


----------



## nailbender (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



Mettee said:


> George replaced the FET with a 10A one so if you specify that when ordering im sure he would send that version, and you would be ok.




Man that is great news I will order a few on monday. I know Mac was having some trouble with them and I had one that did not behave right on higher voltage. 

Thanks for the news

Dave


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

I did another test with the 26650. Ran it for 6 min., starting amps 4.06, 4.2V. At the end, 3.6A 4.06V.
It got hot, but not uncomfortable. About the same as a DD P7 in a Mag C. It's definitely putting out more than a P7.
I can't wait until we get some good bins!

That triple sounds cool Dave! I saw PSM's EllieII Quad P7 in action at the SHOT party and if it's anything like that...WOW!

What amperage are you getting now with a single SST-90?
I want to try a D2Flex with mine too.


----------



## nailbender (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



kz1000s1 said:


> I did another test with the 26650. Ran it for 6 min., starting amps 4.06, 4.2V. At the end, 3.6A 4.06V.
> It got hot, but not uncomfortable. About the same as a DD P7 in a Mag C. It's definitely putting out more than a P7.
> I can't wait until we get some good bins!
> 
> ...



I had the single mounted on a different board that I don't know if I got good solder up under or probably since it was small just did not do the job of these and the solder melted before I could test. 

I think I am getting a little higher here because we are working off of three of them. If you watch the meter it starts around 4.5 and steady climbs to its max and then levels off and stays there. That is what is amazing with the leds is they are very stable on high, the lumens don't drop much at all when the heat up. I think that is because they still have much head room left. 

You probably would not hold this one after five minutes, but then its X3.

Dave

The one on left is the triple and a single 90 on the right


----------



## Aircraft800 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

I haven't got to test one, you are already got a tripple! :mecry:

Nice work Dave! Let's see some pics.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



Mettee said:


> George replaced the FET with a 10A one so if you specify that when ordering im sure he would send that version, and you would be ok.



This is the new D2Flex V2.0 Driver that George is now shipping.

Mine arrived today and is happily running at 4.25A behind the SST-90.
I'm only running one wire per side to the emitter now. It didn't make any difference and it was difficult to do. I love multi-levels on a light like this. It makes a great bedside light. On low you can look around the house without blinding yourself, then if you need to blind someone else or light up your entire yard..no problem.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Up To 6 Amps Now**

Tonight, after reading Electrolumens thoughts on the SST-90, I decided it was time to PUMP UP THE VOLUME!!!!

I took the heatsink and switch assembly out of the 2D and put it in a 3D.
Next, a C cell adapter tube and 4 C NiMh. 5.6V off the charger. 

Now we're getting some amperage. 6A peak and settling to 5.6A after a few minutes. And the only C's I have are some cheap Energizers. 
Heat? Not that much different than at 4.25A.
Output? :wow::wow::wow:
The hotspot looks like it could be twice as bright as my P7 light. And so far nothing melted or burned up. The D2Flex is still working good too.


----------



## moviles (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Up To 6 Amps Now**



kz1000s1 said:


> Tonight, after reading Electrolumens thoughts on the SST-90, I decided it was time to PUMP UP THE VOLUME!!!!
> 
> I took the heatsink and switch assembly out of the 2D and put it in a 3D.
> Next, a C cell adapter tube and 4 C NiMh. 5.6V off the charger.
> ...



it is very good idea to utilize 4c batteries (4.8v ni-mh/6valcalines)for the sst-90 :thumbsup:

but why you only obtain 6 amp? maybe that those batteries have very high internal resistance..... or there be not good contacts electric contacts

pictures?


----------



## kz1000s1 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Up To 6 Amps Now**

The C cells I have are only 2500 Mah and they probably do have high resistance. Plus I have no idea what the actual forward voltage is for this led.


----------



## shdwkeeper (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Up To 6 Amps Now**

Dave -

Do you even need the D2Flex driver board with these LEDs? Or can you just Direct Drive them with the 4 C NiMhs? Or without the board will it go ?



kz1000s1 said:


> Tonight, after reading Electrolumens thoughts on the SST-90, I decided it was time to PUMP UP THE VOLUME!!!!
> 
> I took the heatsink and switch assembly out of the 2D and put it in a 3D.
> Next, a C cell adapter tube and 4 C NiMh. 5.6V off the charger.
> ...


----------



## kz1000s1 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Up To 6 Amps Now**

No, you don't need the D2Flex which is just a PWM dimmer board. I don't think it has any effect on output or amperage draw (on high level). The D2Flex was installed before I tried the C's, so I can't say for sure though. YMMV 
With the IMR26650 draw and output were the same with and without the driver. That's been my observation with P7 lights also. 

Also keep in mind that the C cells I have are only 2500 Mah Energizers. A better quality battery may push the LED harder and have different results.

There is one other thing I haven't mentioned yet. With the C cells the driver has a whining sound on levels 2-4 only.


----------



## dan1million (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Up To 6A Now**

Just to throw my hat in the ring here,

(I realise this is obvious to alot of people but......)

If you have a low voltage device like an led which runs a relatively high current, in order to be able to achieve high current you will need a relatively low series resistance.

The (main) links in the chain are:

Led itself, connections inherent resistance. 
Wiring in general, to led, switch, driver etc etc 
Driver board switching mosfet Rds typically this is in the order of >20 milli Ohm
Body of torch/light if it is in circuit
Battery terminals/ terminals in general
Cell or Battery internal resistance
Heatsink resistance if it is in the electrical path....

List goes on depending on the light.

any how the point i wanted toget across is at this current and quite low voltage The DMM and leads you use will also have quite a large effect on the current drawn. Typical DMM leads are in the order of 0.1 - 0.3 Ohm Each which is 0.2 - 0.6 Ohm total - Plus the DMM internal shunt resistance
which can range from 0.001 Ohm to even 1 Ohm so there will be a relatively large reduction in current due to this.

In in order to achieve 9A (if that is eveyones goal) and perhaps secretly i wanna see an sst-90 driven to max in a mag or something like that.. seeing as they are unobtainium at the mo. you need 3.7(nom)/9 ~ 0.4 Ohm total.

Sorry for the rant. I might just be upset going to work soon on saturday 

-Dan


----------



## kz1000s1 (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Up To 6A Now**

I had thought the C cells were fully charged when I tried them before but they weren't.

Now, at full charge, the amperage draw is:

7.3A!! :twothumbs

The sad thing is my beloved P7 Mag now seems wimpy in comparison.
Now that it's working harder this thing is really putting out some light.
If you go by the SST-90 spec sheet and make the assumption that this is 
a lower WL flux bin emitter, then at 7A it should have 1360 lumens. 
It looks like it could be close to that. For a top bin WN you would get 
1920 lumens at 7A.

No angry blue, melted solder or other sign of problems so far. It gets hot 
a lot faster then it did at 6A. I haven't run it more than 30 sec. at a time 
on high. My new multi-meter has a temperature probe. I'll try to get some readings later. Temperature protection in the driver is set to 70°C (158° F) .


----------



## dan1million (Sep 4, 2009)

now we are talking !!! let me be the first to say....

beamshots!!!!!!!!

-Dan


----------



## kz1000s1 (Sep 4, 2009)

I just knew someone was going to say that!


----------



## dan1million (Sep 4, 2009)

sorry had to be said


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 5, 2009)

For that high amperage, don't you need a Amp-Clamp type meter? I thought most multimeters only went to 10A or so, and are not very percise at the higher levels. That's some serious power~!

No, , the amp clamp I have here is 400A AC, not DC, just won't work! disreguard....


----------



## Der Wichtel (Sep 5, 2009)

A Clampmeter is needed to get accurate readings.
Usual DMM have an internal resistance of about 0.1 to 0.2Ohms. I have also seen higher resistances in cheaper multimeters.
Voltage drops from 0.5V to 1V is the result. In "semiconductor world" that much increase of voltage will result in a much much higher increase of current.

So therefore if you are getting readings of 5A with a standard multimeter it is possible that the current will jump to much higher levels when the meter is removed, even 9A is possible.


----------



## rizky_p (Sep 5, 2009)

arent clamp meter only work in AC?


----------



## Der Wichtel (Sep 5, 2009)

well, the simple ones will only work with AC. They are based on inuductance.

but there are clampmeters which will work with DC as well. I'm not sure but I think they have something like a hall sensor inside.
When I was in school we could measure steady magnetic fields with that.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 5, 2009)

Der Wichtel said:


> A Clampmeter is needed to get accurate readings.


+1. I stopped using even my high end Fluke 189/289 for current measurements. I now use a clamp meter instead. Mine has pretty good sensitivity down to the 10mA range, so it is more accurate than I need for measuring current in the Amps range. Here I am measuring output from a hipCC for my latest diving head project:









rizky_p said:


> arent clamp meter only work in AC?


The majority of the clamp meters are in fact for AC measurement only, as that is the most typical use - you don't want to break a high ampere AC circuit (20-30-50Amps or more) to measure the current, so the clamp meter is really the "only" way to do it. However, specialized meters such as mine above can read both AC and DC current.


Note that to make accurate measurements with a DC clamp meter:
- put the meter in the range you want to measure
- turn OFF your circuit - very critical since you will be zeroing the meter!
- clamp the meter around the single wire you want to measure (make sure to use follow the arrow on the clamp so that you are measuring current in the right direction - for DC current it matters).
- don't move the meter - it must be completely still. Meaning you can't hold it by hand!
- you MUST zero a DC clamp meter (press the ZERO button), without disturbing the meter
- turn ON your circuit
- measure your DC current value 


Will


----------



## Aircraft800 (Sep 5, 2009)

OK, maybe I wasn't so wrong 

I just grabbed one off the shelf with the wrong range.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 5, 2009)

By the way, credit to the little I know abut clamp meters goes to George from TaskLED - he is the one that got me started with DC clamp meters, and gave me advice as to what to buy, and how to use them accurately. I am just basically passing along his advice and knowledge, as it has served me well.

Will


----------



## kz1000s1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Will, have you done any comparisons between your clamp meter and regular meter to see how far off the readings are?

I agree that the clamp is a better way, but myself and many other members don't have $130 to spend on one. We just do the best we can with what we have. It may not be perfect, but it's a useful reference for myself and others with just a simple meter. Also, the majority of my testing is done on assembled lights with no exposed wires to clamp on.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Now getting back to the subject of this thread:

Here is the requested beamshot. In the photo the difference between 4A and 7A isn't as obvious as it is in person. The camera is a Nikon D70 in manual mode with identical settings.






4A






7A


----------



## darkzero (Sep 5, 2009)

wquiles said:


> +1. I stopped using even my high end Fluke 189/289 for current measurements. I now use a clamp meter instead. Mine has pretty good sensitivity down to the 10mA range, so it is more accurate than I need for measuring current in the Amps range. Here I am measuring output from a hipCC for my latest diving head project:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice meter Will, I've got the same one. If anyone is looking to get a DC clamp meter for measuring lower currents this one is pretty much the best "affordable" one (although it's capable of 80A). When I was in the market to get one I searched all over & decided to go with this one. Many are not capable of reading less than .1A. The true RMS mini models from Extech that I were looking at cost over $300 (like the one McGizmo has) & I wasn't ready to spend that much on one. After loosing some auctions on ebay for some Tenma & Prova True RMS models (I think they were imitations of the Extech) I ended up purchasing this one new & I'm glad I did. It's been serving me well & compared to actual current readings with my 187 meter it's more than accurate enough.

Will has provided some good tips there. Zeroing the meter after clamping the wire & keeping the meter still is very important in getting consistent readings.


----------



## lolzertank (Sep 6, 2009)

I use a 0.01ohm resistor, measure the voltage and multiply by 100. With an SST-90, you might get away with a 0.005ohm resistor.


----------



## jchoo (Sep 6, 2009)

At 4A your beamshot is already overexposed, that's why the 7A shot doesn't look much different. Try closing the iris on your camera a couple of stops, see if that helps.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Sep 6, 2009)

I could do that, but I'm trying to capture what you see in person. Another thing I should try is using a test target that isn't white. I've been using the same one for reference, but at this level it just gets washed out.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 6, 2009)

kz1000s1 said:


> Will, have you done any comparisons between your clamp meter and regular meter to see how far off the readings are?
> 
> I agree that the clamp is a better way, but myself and many other members don't have $130 to spend on one. We just do the best we can with what we have. It may not be perfect, but it's a useful reference for myself and others with just a simple meter. Also, the majority of my testing is done on assembled lights with no exposed wires to clamp on.



No comparison data, sorry. I just stopped using the Fluke 189/289 and started using the clamp meter for current measurements. I test as I build, so I always have access to the exposed wires, but it does has limitations on a completed light, so like everything in live, it is just another compromise.


----------



## wquiles (Sep 6, 2009)

darkzero said:


> Nice meter Will, I've got the same one. If anyone is looking to get a DC clamp meter for measuring lower currents this one is pretty much the best "affordable" one (although it's capable of 80A). When I was in the market to get one I searched all over & decided to go with this one. Many are not capable of reading less than .1A. The true RMS mini models from Extech that I were looking at cost over $300 (like the one McGizmo has) & I wasn't ready to spend that much on one. After loosing some auctions on ebay for some Tenma & Prova True RMS models (I think they were imitations of the Extech) I ended up purchasing this one new & I'm glad I did. It's been serving me well & compared to actual current readings with my 187 meter it's more than accurate enough.



Yup. For the money, it was the very best I could find. Funny we do the same research and came up with the same identical new meter


----------



## Techjunkie (Sep 17, 2009)

kz1000s1 said:


> Now getting back to the subject of this thread:
> 
> Here is the requested beamshot. In the photo the difference between 4A and 7A isn't as obvious as it is in person. The camera is a Nikon D70 in manual mode with identical settings.
> 
> ...


 

I notice the difference.  At 7A the frame around the shed door is entirely washed out and the spill is lighting up some vertical thing in the distance at the shed's 12 o'clock position..

http://www.fototime.com/pictinv/04F05FA0D8E5E0F
Although at these settings, maybe the difference would be more obvious if you aimed the hotspot at something farther away.


----------



## Linger (Sep 18, 2009)

Techjunkie said:


> the difference would be more obvious if you aimed the hotspot at something farther away.



Definately.
Out door was helpful, approaching 9 amps you need bigger shooting range.
I've got a cottage on a hill over the lake, it's fantastic for revealing beam strength / patter. Two lights that appear the same inside become vastly different when directed along a darkened landscape.


----------



## JamisonM (Sep 18, 2009)

kz1000s1, do you plan on trying one of fivemega's 2.5" or 3" reflectors with this things?


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 18, 2009)

dan1million said:


> now we are talking !!! let me be the first to say....
> 
> beamshots!!!!!!!!
> 
> -Dan



I think it's time to start talking about daylight or early evening beam shots.
Some of the most impressive P7 shots I've seen were taken in this manner.


----------



## Mike Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build*



kz1000s1 said:


> SST-90
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm looking at treh house behind the central area and it seems that is is well illuminated in the fisrt picture and completely so in the second.

I'm guessing you need a larger field or to try to take some pictures at dusk.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



kz1000s1 said:


> I saw PSM's EllieII Quad P7 in action at the SHOT party and if it's anything like that...WOW!



That was fun wasnt it?

I just got my first SST-50 from Nailbender, thing kicks *** DD on a 26650 IMR.

I was actually wondering if my Ellie Quad P7 would kick more butt if it had SST-50 or SST-90's in it... :naughty:


----------



## kz1000s1 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**

It was! It's kinda too bad you can't set fire to newspapers with these lights. :naughty:

How does the SST-50 compare to a single P7? Do you know how many amps it's pulling?

It would if the batteries have enough juice to sustain them.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



kz1000s1 said:


> It was! It's kinda too bad you can't set fire to newspapers with these lights. :naughty:
> 
> How does the SST-50 compare to a single P7? Do you know how many amps it's pulling?
> 
> It would if the batteries have enough juice to sustain them.



I have no idea, my brother has my DMM. :sigh:

I'll ask Mac next time I talk to him if it would be worth the trouble.


----------



## Fulgeo (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



cmacclel said:


> I checked the SST-90 I have here and I got the same. Right around 4 amps connected to a 26650.
> 
> Mac



Mac or anyone else, has anyone tried direct driving the SST-90 with two of the batteryspace 26650 cells connected in parallel? I would be curious of the current draw. I would expect it would be higher since the voltage sage under load would be less. I would also be interested in connecting three of those cells in parallel since I have a love affair with 3D Mag lights.


----------



## Techjunkie (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



Fulgeo said:


> Mac or anyone else, has anyone tried direct driving the SST-90 with two of the batteryspace 26650 cells connected in parallel? I would be curious of the current draw. I would expect it would be higher since the voltage sage under load would be less. I would also be interested in connecting three of those cells in parallel since I have a love affair with 3D Mag lights.


 

Member moviles has demonstrated that only one of the batteryspace IMR26650 can drive the SST-90 at 10A in direct drive, using a DMM with heavy gauge wire. (In one of the other SST-90 threads). He still achieved 8A when the resistance of a PWM dimmer on full was introduced into the circuit. ElektroLumens noted in his Blaster TNG sales thread that 4 good NIMH C or D cells drove the SST-90 above 9A.

Battery sag isn't the only challenge. The resistance of the wire used can make all the difference in delivering/measuring current. The same is true even if you are measuring with a clamp meter. If you do have a clamp meter that can measure DC current and the torch is already fully assembld, then you can still use the clamp meter to take the measurement by using a piece of 18ga wire at the tail cap. You can clamp it using an aligator clip at the end of the battery tube, and use a magnet or just hold it with your fingers to the battery end. The important thing is to zero the meter with the wire in place before turning on the flashlight. I've compared a high quality DC clamp meter to a very cheap (DX) DMM with 16ga leads and achieved the same results under an 8+ Amp load.

I thought I posted this here before, but now I realize that I make a mistake and posted it in BriteLumens heatsink sales thread. (Apologies to BriteLumens).:



Techjunkie said:


> I have some thoughts to share about the "amperage issue"...
> 
> For starters, the 4AH 26650 IMR cell has higher energy density AW's 26500 LiMn cell or the Sony 26650VT cell (LiNiCoMn) but I'm pretty sure it also has lower current capability than those two do. That is not to say that it is incapable of sustaining a constant 9A discharge rate, just that it does not have the headroom those other two batteries have. I'm purely guessing here, but it would stand to reason that at that current, it suffers more voltage drop than those two as well, which in turn, would make sustaining max current more unlikely with a single one of those cells than with either of the others.
> 
> ...


 
Unless a plug and play 9A constant current driver (single driver, not three in parallel) becomes available, then I'm considering a solution exactly as Fulgeo described, although in my version, it's three of AW's IMR26500 in a Mag 2D, wired all in parallel with the help of a custom PVC carrier that uses 16ga or 18ga wire in channels down the side. The only thing that has stopped me thus far is that I'm waiting for the warmer tint SST-90 to become available and more importantly, I'm waiting to see the "right" reflector or optic. On that note, I wonder how the 2D Mag LED reflector (deeper than incan) works. I'll bet it still doesn't focus well enough. (And it would likely melt at 9A.) If I already had all the other parts, I'd build one using the KD aspheric for now.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



Techjunkie said:


> The only thing that has stopped me thus far is that I'm waiting for the warmer tint SST-90 to become available...



FYI, the warmer tint is already available, I used 57K Neutral tint to finish my SST-90 build. If you go any warmer, then the lumen bin will drop. 

In person, the 201 group of tint looks like DSVNJ bin of P7, jumbo hot spot is vanilla white. no hint of blue.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238232&page=2


----------



## Techjunkie (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



ma_sha1 said:


> FYI, the warmer tint is already available, I used 57K Neutral tint to finish my SST-90 build. If you go any warmer, then the lumen bin will drop.
> 
> In person, the 201 group of tint looks like DSVNJ bin of P7, jumbo hot spot is vanilla white. no hint of blue.
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238232&page=2


 
I was referring to the 4500k tint. I'm willing to sacrifice the lumens for the tint. I have quite a few netural tint MC-E lights that I think are probably around 5400-6000K and some warm white XRE that are probably around 3000-4000K but by far my favorite tint is a 5 XRE torch that I have 3 neutrals and 2 warms in and I'm hoping the 4500K tint SST-90 is a close match to that.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



PoliceScannerMan said:


> I have no idea, my brother has my DMM. :sigh:
> 
> I'll ask Mac next time I talk to him if it would be worth the trouble.



I was actually wondering how the output compares visually between a single SST-50 light and a single P7.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



Techjunkie said:


> Member moviles has demonstrated that only one of the batteryspace IMR26650 can drive the SST-90 at 10A in direct drive, using a DMM with heavy gauge wire. (In one of the other SST-90 threads). He still achieved 8A when the resistance of a PWM dimmer on full was introduced into the circuit. ElektroLumens noted in his Blaster TNG sales thread that 4 good NIMH C or D cells drove the SST-90 above 9A.
> 
> Battery sag isn't the only challenge. The resistance of the wire used can make all the difference in delivering/measuring current. The same is true even if you are measuring with a clamp meter. If you do have a clamp meter that can measure DC current and the torch is already fully assembld, then you can still use the clamp meter to take the measurement by using a piece of 18ga wire at the tail cap. You can clamp it using an aligator clip at the end of the battery tube, and use a magnet or just hold it with your fingers to the battery end. The important thing is to zero the meter with the wire in place before turning on the flashlight. I've compared a high quality DC clamp meter to a very cheap (DX) DMM with 16ga leads and achieved the same results under an 8+ Amp load.
> 
> ...



I personally have been a bit skeptical about moviles test results. He had some readings on other lights that were also completely inconsistent with others results. Using thick wires with my meter made no difference in the readings for me.

However, I do have to say that there may be some large variations in vf between samples of the SST-90. 

We also don't really know what the maximum rated vf is! There is nothing said in the spec sheet. It just is assumed that because the vf versus amperage chart stops at 3.7V and the test value at 9A is 3.6V that is what the vf is. Luminus doesn't bin for vf like SSC does for P7's either.
I'm running at up to 5.6V (no load) with no indications of overvoltage.


----------



## Isthereanybodyoutthere (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey i have been away for some time ,and now this :huh:
big Q`s 

about accurate meters 

if i take the LED i want to use ,hock it up to a lap power supply
That way check the fv of the led at different ampere 

make notes of that 

then could i not get away with a cheap volt meter to see how much amp the led gets when installed in the light 

I of course have to be able to measure the volt over the led 

then maybe use a constant voltage regulating control the amps 

next ,,have some tested these with a aspheric 

i want to build a light to get some light way out there ,,but ONLY out there ,,no spill to blind me

last where to get these leds and how much$$


----------



## Techjunkie (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



kz1000s1 said:


> I personally have been a bit skeptical about moviles test results. He had some readings on other lights that were also completely inconsistent with others results. Using thick wires with my meter made no difference in the readings for me.
> 
> However, I do have to say that there may be some large variations in vf between samples of the SST-90.
> 
> ...


 
Dave,

Using heavier gauge wires in my DMM made a very big difference for me. In my case, the thin leads were a source of resistance that was causing current to drop. It is entirely possible that some DMMs may themselves be a source of resistance, regardless of the gauge of their leads. In that case, the DMM just isn't suited for measuring higher currents, despite its claims.

Energizer 2500mAh cells have very high internal resistance compared to better NiMH cells and sag A LOT under high current load. They may have an open pack voltage of 5.6v hot off the charger, but I guarantee that under the load of the SST-90 that they're sagging to <1v per cell. Those cells probably just can't deliver 9 amps at all, even hot off the charger.

Compare those to Titanium1800 NiMH cells that can provide 18A current, have very little internal resistance and sag far less, and you will see entirely different results. Four D sized Accupower 10AH NiMH cells in a very low resistance setup would probably overdrive the SST-90 unless they were somewhat conditioned/discharged in advance.

The SST-90 introduces all the toughest challenges of high power LEDs AND high powered hotwires.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: SST-90 (Super Sonic Transmitter) Maglite Build *Beamshots**



Techjunkie said:


> Dave,
> 
> Using heavier gauge wires in my DMM made a very big difference for me. In my case, the thin leads were a source of resistance that was causing current to drop. It is entirely possible that some DMMs may themselves be a source of resistance, regardless of the gauge of their leads. In that case, the DMM just isn't suited for measuring higher currents, despite its claims.
> 
> ...



My meter is a Craftsman that has 18g leads.

I have no doubt it better cells could have higher amperage. So far though these seem to be able to sustain their power for some time. I don't have any more money for further experiments.

Here are my battery results to date:

3 x Energizer 2500 mAh C NiMh cells = 3.2A 

AW IMR18650 = 4.6A
After 6 minutes 2.4A, standing voltage 3.72V, down from 4.2V fully charged

Batteryspace IMR26650 (4.2V) = 4.2 amps
6 minute run., starting amps 4.06, 4.2V. At the end, 3.6A 4.06V

3 x 10,000mAh Powerizer D cell = 3.96A (I didn't write this result down, this was from memory)

Installed D2Flex V2.0, Batteryspace IMR26650 (4.2V) = 4.25 amps

4 x Energizer 2500 mAh C NiMh. 5.6V off the charger = 7.3A


I would be interested in the results from parallel 26650's. Someone did try 4 18650's some time ago with good results.


----------



## Techjunkie (Nov 12, 2009)

I anticipate someone building an SST-90 with an Ele-II, 4P IMR18650, and an FM 3" head. Who knows, maybe FiveMega will do it him self.


----------



## ifowler (Dec 18, 2009)

Can you damage the SST-90's with 11 amps??? I have a SST-90 and it has small black dot in the led array. Is this normal or are some of the led diode blow out?


_Ian_


----------



## kz1000s1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I think there is someone running one at that level, but I haven't. There is always a risk when you push the limits though.

It isn't normal to have a black dot on the die, the yellow square from what I've seen.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 18, 2009)

Nailbender just built me a 2D mag (HA III Britelumens finned) running two sharks pushing almost 6A to the emitter, I'm running it on two Batt Space 26650's.

It pushes over 1000 OTF lumens. Has nice throw too!

I'm happy w it. :devil:


----------



## kz1000s1 (Dec 18, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Nailbender just built me a 2D mag (HA III Britelumens finned) running two sharks pushing almost 6A to the emitter, I'm running it on two Batt Space 26650's.
> 
> It pushes over 1000 OTF lumens. Has nice throw too!
> 
> I'm happy w it. :devil:



Sounds great! What reflector does it have?
Was that output measured with his sphere?
My estimate derived from the data sheet for mine was
1300+ emitter so probably 1000+ OTF.

I know it's a significant increase over my P7 mag.
I have to be careful when I go for a walk at night and 
turn it on high level that no one is walking towards me 
on the sidewalk so I don't burn their eyes out.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 18, 2009)

It has a MOP Al reflector, and it also has Mac's heatsink, with LEDzep's shark cage. I call it my All Star Mag. I find the low level perfect, its about 400 lumens. 

High is just rediculous, and Dave did measure it in his sphere. once the batts settle a bit its in the 900-950 Lumen range. But Dave said he was being conservative on that. All I know is its bright, I love it. :wave:


----------



## kz1000s1 (Dec 18, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> High is just ridiculous :wave:



And if anyone knows what ridiculously bright is, it's you!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 19, 2009)

kz1000s1 said:


> And if anyone knows what ridiculously bright is, it's you!



You must be talking about Ellie w 4 x P7, now thats just silly.


----------



## Techjunkie (Jan 4, 2010)

Fulgeo said:


> Mac or anyone else, has anyone tried direct driving the SST-90 with two of the batteryspace 26650 cells connected in parallel? I would be curious of the current draw. I would expect it would be higher since the voltage sage under load would be less. I would also be interested in connecting three of those cells in parallel since I have a love affair with 3D Mag lights.


 

I'm about to. I just slapped together a 2P 26650 carrier to fit into a 2D Mag. The emitter arrives on Jan 6 and Jo's heatsink came in last week, so this build is almost complete, although I haven't settled on a reflector yet.

























Also, sort of on the topic of direct drive and what certain batteries are capable of, check out this 3X neutral MC-E powered by a _single IMR26*500*_. I'm pulling 8.9A at the tail. A bit of an overdrive, considering 2.8A x 3 = 8.4A.


----------



## Fulgeo (Jan 5, 2010)

Interesting! Techjunkie could you describe what brand of 26650 cells you have there and where you purchased them?


----------



## Techjunkie (Jan 6, 2010)

Fulgeo said:


> Interesting! Techjunkie could you describe what brand of 26650 cells you have there and where you purchased them?


 
They're SONY 26650VT. I read about them here (and here) and bought 8 of them loose on eBay for a song. Wish I bought more.

The two of them in parallel pushed my 4500K SST-90 to 8 amps. I'm pretty sure my chip is pretty high Vf. On four NiMH C cells it shot up to 11 amps in the split second before I broke the connection.

:EDIT:

After resistance reduction (mainly through use of deoxit) and some aggressive burn-in of the SST-90, I can no longer safely direct drive it from the 2P 26650 pack. Even at 4.0V open, it pulls ~14A. On the up side, I'm now seeing a 10A pull when directly driven from only 3 NiMH C cells. Burn-in effects thread here. Build thread here.


----------

